# Satellite Phone Rental???



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Yo,

Anyone have a good lead on where to rent a satellite phone? I'm in C.Springs, need phone for Idaho river trip next week. 

Would rather head into the wilderness without contact with outside world but circumstances dictate otherwise.

Thanks, 
Drew


----------



## Snaggletooth (Jun 2, 2008)

We have used this company in the past. We never had to use the phone (thankfully) but out of curiosity turned it on a few times down the Dolores and it seemed to have a signal every time we tried it. 

Mobal | Satellite Phone Rental


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Mobal.com. Just used them for San Juan. $110 for the week. Only pay for minutes you use. Best deal I found.


----------

